
Ask HN: How does your engineering organization decide what tools to support? - thevoid108
We are a medium sized company with around ~2k engineers and have a developer tools group that supports code review products, issue tracker, CI machinery, deployments, etc.<p>Some tools can be fairly opinionated amongst engineers and have different tradeoffs. For instance, among issue tracking there is JIRA, Asana, Pivotal Tracker, etc.<p>How does your company select their supported engineering tools? Is this done amongst a select group of engineering leads? Organizational surveys, etc?<p>It would also help to know the size of your engineering organization to know what model scales.
======
user5994461
> How does your company select their supported engineering tools? Is this done
> amongst a select group of engineering leads? Organizational surveys, etc?

IMO. All tools are history from a distant past.

There was problem some time ago. Some people picked a tool and it persists.
The reasons for a particular tool could have been anything and may or may not
still hold true.

Usually the tooling ends up fragmented by team, office locations, external
acquisitions... especially when there are multiple similar products available.

The alternative is to have one ruthless dictator who forces the adoption of
ONE SINGLE TOOL and kill everything else. That's the only way to get decent
tooling and unify it across a company. (Coincidentally, that's also the only
way to migrate from a mess of old tools).

